# WEMT - International Job Prospects?



## TTCHA77 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all, I recently completed my WEMT from WMI, passed my NREMT-B, and am looking for a job - just about anywhere in the world.

My dream would be (as soon as possible) to get involved in an international WEMT-type job.  Traveling, international development and EMS are my passions, and I am looking to bring together those as best I can.

I have a masters in international relations, but no EMS experience (yet).  

Does anyone have ANY advice, suggestions or thoughts of how I could find such a job?

Thanks in advance!
ttcha77


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 22, 2010)

You should probably get your paramedic if you don't have it already before attempting to look for an international WEMS gig.


----------



## TTCHA77 (Nov 22, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> You should probably get your paramedic if you don't have it already before attempting to look for an international WEMS gig.



Yes Afflixion, thank you...not having my paramedic cert is definitely a roadblock I have found.  Hmmm....I would love to have some WEMT/EMT-B experience before going for my -P....isn't that always the catch 22: experience from the job, but no job without experience.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## skivail (Nov 22, 2010)

Try contacting Global Medic.  Google for the web site.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 22, 2010)

The real problem is that moat WEMS position in the U.S. are volunteer which a lot of employers do not consider "experience" so unless your working in the back of a truck or a hospital it will be hard to gain that experience, which then once again doesn't translate to WEMS...it's a cruel double edged sword.


----------



## Kthanid (Nov 26, 2010)

Always an option to crack the market is volunteering first in the 3rd world, esp places like Africa.Then use that to network and get experience moving into paid contract work. Working in Africa there is usually an Ex-pat network of volunteers, UN contractors, mercs, scientists, mining groups you will quickly get in with at some local bar or meeting place. I've known guys go there as med volunteers and end up scoring gigs as Transport managers and project leaders on big dollars for major Euro companies in the first 6 months lol! Its not always what qualifications you have that count in the 3rd world, just what you can do, and who you meet. Then you can contract forever once you have that on the CV.

I'd suggest googling St johns ambulance in any african country/city or their local private EMS per country. There are 50 countries in Africa, over a billion people, and the EMS vary from non existant to quite modern ambulance services for the better areas of the major cities.

 In between you can find opportunities even for unskilled volunteer assistance, and certainly a lot will be happy to have a person with the US EMT-B. Some of them are happy to have a first aider just to teach first aid to people in the community. (Some of these places will train paramedics to perform appendacectomies due to severe shortages, under direction of a doctor!)

I lined up contacts to volunteer at large hospitals in Uganda, Nigeria and Zimbabwe and also Indonesia within a couple of weeks of emailing. The hardest was getting people to answer the emails as developing country time runs different from our ideas of quick service.

There are also groups like MSF and orderofmalta.org , order of St Lazarus you can register with as a volunteer too. Some want a lot of money to join, some want nothing. A lot of the time if you contact a hospital or EMS yourself directly they may house and feed you.Also remember 1 USD goes a long way there. Just make sure you have some backup funds to leave when you want and good travel insurance.


----------



## TTCHA77 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kthanid said:


> Always an option to crack the market is volunteering first in the 3rd world, esp places like Africa.



Kthanid - thanks for your thoughts!  I'm looking up those agencies/orgs now.  Thanks again!


----------



## O 2 (Dec 13, 2010)

TTCha - Check out remote medical international

_"Remote Medical International’s (RMI) Medical Support Group is currently hiring EMTs, Paramedics, and Nurses for international assignment in a variety of locations around the world." _

They do contract work around the globe and use WEMTBs a bunch. I beleive they hire every winter so if you don't qualify this year, maybe get some of that street time under your belt & re-apply. 

You may have better prospects/pay as a medic, but they def hire Bs.


----------

